# Severe backache what is safe to take?



## happydog (Nov 15, 2016)

I have had severe back pain since last Thursday.  I have tried ibuprofen (yes I know it is not recommended for diabetics) and paracetamol, (not together) but nothing has helped.  It is the same burning pain on the left hand side that I had when I was diagnosed just over four years ago. Doctor said that was renal colic. I am not aware of having done anything to cause it so I am now wondering if it is related to diabetes? What other pain killers can I try? BGs have been a bit higher but then I have been stressed and not able to exercise as much.  With my husband being ill I cannot afford to have anything now so I need to get rid of the pain.  Any advice?


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 15, 2016)

Have you been to your doctor? I would suggest you do go if you haven't already and, in the meantime, try a hot water bottle. As you say, you can't afford to be ill right now and maybe the GP can help.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 15, 2016)

I suffer with back pain, and have noticed that when it is bad it can impact on my Blood Sugar! I can't Ibuprofen as it makes my rhinitis worse! Have you tried heat or ice packs!


----------



## DeusXM (Nov 15, 2016)

Who says ibuprofen isn't suitable for 'diabetics'? I've never had any problems with it, it's indispensable for a hangover!

AFAIK there are no pain killers off limits just because you have diabetes. If paracetamol and ibuprofen aren't helping, I'd suggest co-codamol (although only temporarily, take it for more than three days and you can get addicted), but if the pain is that bad, I'd be more inclined to go get it checked out instead of just blunting it away with drugs.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Nov 15, 2016)

Ibuprofen is in fact not recommended for diabetics of any type because diabetes can cause kidney problems and ibuprofen can cause renal failure in damaged kidneys.


----------



## Radders (Nov 15, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Ibuprofen is in fact not recommended for diabetics of any type because diabetes can cause kidney problems and ibuprofen can cause renal failure in damaged kidneys.


Makes sense not to take it if you have damaged kidneys, but otherwise there shouldn't be a problem should there? I must admit I had never heard of the restriction and it doesn't seem to say on the packaging.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 15, 2016)

I've been told that myself, but I'm allergic to Paracetamol and so, in the days before Tramadol it was my only recourse. I've never had any trouble with it and my kidleys are fine I'm told.


----------



## Robin (Nov 15, 2016)

Radders said:


> Makes sense not to take it if you have damaged kidneys, but otherwise there shouldn't be a problem should there? I must admit I had never heard of the restriction and it doesn't seem to say on the packaging.


I rushed to the cupboard to check the packaging, as its my pain killer of choice. It's not under the 'do not take' list, but it is under the 'speak to your pharmacist before taking'
I'm sure last time I bought some, I'd just been handed my package of insulin, needles and test strips, and nothing was queried.


----------



## margie (Nov 15, 2016)

I would speak to the pharmacist. They should be able to advise on types of pain killer and will also know of any interactions between the pain killers and any drugs that you are already taking.


----------



## James 048 (Nov 15, 2016)

happydog said:


> I have had severe back pain since last Thursday.  I have tried ibuprofen (yes I know it is not recommended for diabetics) and paracetamol, (not together) but nothing has helped.  It is the same burning pain on the left hand side that I had when I was diagnosed just over four years ago. Doctor said that was renal colic. I am not aware of having done anything to cause it so I am now wondering if it is related to diabetes? What other pain killers can I try? BGs have been a bit higher but then I have been stressed and not able to exercise as much.  With my husband being ill I cannot afford to have anything now so I need to get rid of the pain.  Any advice?





happydog said:


> I have had severe back pain since last Thursday.  I have tried ibuprofen (yes I know it is not recommended for diabetics) and paracetamol, (not together) but nothing has helped.  It is the same burning pain on the left hand side that I had when I was diagnosed just over four years ago. Doctor said that was renal colic. I am not aware of having done anything to cause it so I am now wondering if it is related to diabetes? What other pain killers can I try? BGs have been a bit higher but then I have been stressed and not able to exercise as much.  With my husband being ill I cannot afford to have anything now so I need to get rid of the pain.  Any advice?


Hi happydog 
I attended my out of hours doctor 2 nights ago as I took moderate  pain in lower back and also severe  pain in my right calf which I was more concerned about as I feared it been a blood clot .thankfully that was ruled out and doctor gave me piroxicam gel rub which was quite effective , (did more for me than the valtarol gel i was using)  as she thought it was muscle strain , I am going to my own gp on Friday to get matter invested further as I need second opinion as the pain in leg is like like I am receiving electric shock 
I hope you get situation under control quickly 
Best regards


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 15, 2016)

Just go the doctor. You have a pain for a reason. It's your body telling you something's up. Whatever is wrong could get worse, could get better, so rather than die wondering, get it diagnosed and get some proper pain relief.


----------



## happydog (Nov 16, 2016)

Thank you for your responses.  I have a doctor's appointment on 6th December but I hope it will have gone before then.  The receptionist asked if I would classify my problem as an emergency.  I had to say no so she gave me the first appointment that was available.  The pharmacist said that ibuprofen is not a good idea for diabetics and said that Volterol ?spelling is rubbish.  He suggested Nurofen which I tried. I'll try the hot water bottle too. Thanks again for all your suggestions.


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 16, 2016)

So the pharmacist said ibuprofen is not a good idea for diabetics. He then sells you Nurofen, which IS ibuprofen, except it's ten times more expensive than the generic product, and no more effective. Ever felt conned? Because you have been. But feel free to take it, because if your kidneys are fine, you've got no worries with ibuprofen. Or Nurofen, if you want to call it that.

The hot water bottle should help as well, if it is renal colic, but I still think it would be better to see the doc sooner.


----------



## Ljc (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi Happydog.  I believe Nurofen is a brand name for Ibuprofen. So I don't understand why the pharmacist said not to take one but you could take the other one. I've never heard that it's not suitable for diabetics either.
Im speaking from personal experience,When you are looking after someone you need to put your health first, if you don't then putting it mildly it will make it much harder for both of you.  Mike is right you need to see your doctor and I suggest for both your sakes you see one pronto.


----------



## Ljc (Nov 16, 2016)

I must learn to type faster Thanks @mikeyB


----------



## Northerner (Nov 16, 2016)

I remember shortly after diagnosis that I was told not to take ibuprofen tablets because of a possible interaction with one of the other medications I was on (possibly the statin). I remember actually asking my GP about it at the time and she hadn't heard of any problems, but prescribed me some ibuprofen gel for direct application to the area of pain. It was a lot cheaper than voltarol when I later went to buy some rather than ask for more on prescription (for running-related aches and pains )

I hope it's just a temporary thing and you feel better soon @happydog  Don't wait until December 6th though if it isn't feeling better in a day or two. At my surgery you can ask to see the nurse for 'minor' problems like this, so there is usually much less of a wait - does your surgery do this?


----------



## KookyCat (Nov 16, 2016)

i have volterol on prescription and in my opinion it's marvellous stuff for soft tissue issues, and means you don't have to pop pills because it's applied to the site of the issue.  I have another condition that causes frequent soft tissue damage and pain so I'm fairly cavalier about these things, but only because I have to be or I'd be at the surgery on a weekly basis.  I have observed enough normal folk to know though that they don't frequently have pain and soft tissue injury so if I were you Happydog I'd get an appointment sooner rather than later, a doctor is best placed to assess if it's a cause for concern and advise on medication.  I had renal colic after diagnosis and that was super painful, so if it's at that level of pain even I would be off down the doctor, and trust me I'd rather perform surgery on myself.  Your choice obviously, and I still stand behind volterol as a good anti inflammatory if that's the direction you choose to go.  Hope it feels better soon


----------



## DeusXM (Nov 16, 2016)

> The pharmacist said that ibuprofen is not a good idea for diabetics and said that Volterol ?spelling is rubbish. He suggested Nurofen which I tried.



I'm not sure what frightens me more, the idea that a pharmacist would deliberately con you, or that they don't understand what Nurofen is.


----------



## graj0 (Nov 16, 2016)

DeusXM said:


> I'm not sure what frightens me more, the idea that a pharmacist would deliberately con you, or that they don't understand what Nurofen is.



I have had a pharmacist recommending paracetamol when I asked for cocodomol. Waste of money in my case and obvious really, baring in mind that cocodomol is paracetamol and codeine. As you say Deus, Nurofen is ibuprofen. Volterol is diclofenac and good as a pain killer and ant inflammatory.


----------



## Pine Marten (Nov 16, 2016)

graj0 said:


> I have had a pharmacist recommending paracetamol when I asked for cocodomol. Waste of money in my case and obvious really, baring in mind that cocodomol is paracetamol and codeine. As you say Deus, Nurofen is ibuprofen. Volterol is diclofenac and good as a pain killer and ant inflammatory.


I asked my GP about Ibuprofen and she said it was fine. I don't take ordinary paracetamol now because it doesn't seem to work on me, although I took Co-codamol when I had foot surgery. You pays yer money and you takes yer choice...


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Nov 16, 2016)

My GP prescribed naproxen for me not long ago which is a stronger NSAID than ibuprofen and didn't once mention my diabetes. I think if your kidneys are working well, ibuprofen should not affect you too much.

Glad you got a doctors appointment but do ask for an earlier appointment if you can't wait until then 6th


----------



## grovesy (Nov 16, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> My GP prescribed naproxen for me not long ago which is a stronger NSAID than ibuprofen and didn't once mention my diabetes. I think if your kidneys are working well, ibuprofen should not affect you too much.
> 
> Glad you got a doctors appointment but do ask for an earlier appointment if you can't wait until then 6th


I am on Naproxen, I do not think it was stronger just a different type, I was put on this from Diclofenac as it has less long term risks! I have had kidney function test!


----------



## margie (Nov 16, 2016)

Do you know if you spoke to the pharmacist? or was it one of the counter staff. 

If the latter I would go back and ask to speak to the pharmacist on duty and explain what happened - hopefully they would give you a refund and ensure that the counter staff get better training.

If it was the actual pharmacist who said don't take ibuprofen but take nurofen then you could consider reporting it to the general pharmaceutical council at  http://www.pharmacyregulation.org/about-us 

The gel form may be ok - but they should sell you the cheapest product unless you specifically request the more expensive version.


----------



## happydog (Nov 17, 2016)

Having had a good moan to everyone on this forum (thanks for putting up with me) I am happy to say that the back pain is much better today.  If it continues to improve I will cancel the appointment with the doctor.   Took the Neurofen for joint and backpain back to the pharmacy and asked to talk to the pharmacist.  Got a different person who agreed that it has ibuprofen in it and confirmed that unless there is a kidney problem it is safe to take.  Did a swap for cheaper straight forward ibuprofen that I am hoping that I will not have to take.  Thank you everyone for your help


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 17, 2016)

I'd still keep the appointment @happydog, it can't hurt to discuss what happened with him/her.


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 18, 2016)

Just to spoil everybody's fun, I was taken off Naproxen because of the harm it was doing to my kidneys.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 18, 2016)

I take them for my knee pain! 
I see a Chiropractor and Sports Massage therapist for my back!


----------



## Martin Canty (Nov 18, 2016)

A little off the wall but Frankincense essential oil helps with a couple of joint issues I have..... Tried it for the first time a few weeks ago when I had an issue with my knee & hip after playing all day in the desert, nothing was helping until my wife whipped up a caldron of the stuff (OK, so she got a bottle from the shelf).
Long been a believer in complementary therapies


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 18, 2016)

Though it wouldn't be regarded as a complementary therapy in the near and Middle East so much as first line. Did it work, Martin?


----------



## Martin Canty (Nov 18, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Did it work, Martin?


Actually it worked very well.... I'd been battling it all day & had been unable to sleep much the night before, Motrin (an ibuprofen brand we have here) didn't touch it. Perhaps a couple of glasses of Merlot helped as well


----------



## Lilian (Nov 18, 2016)

The important *ibuprofen and diabetes* connection is that if this drug is combined with anti-diabetic drugs, it may cause dangerously low blood sugar, as well as liver or kidney damage, which people with diabetes are already susceptible to. PubMed Health, a publication of the National Library of Medicine, National Institutes of Health, published a warning about ibuprofen [http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0000598/#] that also indicated an increased risk of heart attack or stroke, and advised caution for those with high blood pressure, high cholesterol or diabetes. Potentially fatal stomach or intestinal bleeding or ulcers may also result from using NSAIDs such as ibuprofen. Diabetes patients in particular are advised to avoid this medication, and find an alternative pain relief treatment.


----------



## Martin Canty (Nov 18, 2016)

Lilian said:


> The important *ibuprofen and diabetes* connection is that if this drug is combined with anti-diabetic drugs,


Never knew that until this week Though fortunately I'm not a big drug taker.....


----------

